# Frapping



## Wendy427 (Apr 4, 2009)

Boaz said:


>


Aka the zoomies!


----------



## rabernet (Feb 24, 2015)

I never heard the term frapping until I joined this forum! I alway called it zoomies, also! 

We get an evening dose of this too!


----------



## Cpc1972 (Feb 23, 2015)

Cute. Looks like what Chloe does. Its funny because now she is too big to get into some spaces. She's loves too zoom with all her heart around the flower garden.


----------



## Doug (Jul 17, 2010)

Just love seeing this little boy so happy 
Wishing you loads of continuous happiness little one!


----------



## Aislinn (Nov 13, 2010)

So cute! We always call it the "Butt, Scoot and Boogie" as they tuck their butt and take off.


----------



## janababy (Jan 2, 2012)

I love puppy "zoomers".


----------

